
Tips to keep your Django/mod_python memory usage down - tim
http://blog.webfaction.com/tips-to-keep-your-django-mod-python-memory-usage-down
======
steve
Along the same lines of freeing up memory:

A couple days ago I tried changing the swappyness setting of the vm on a box
that I have a few servers on:

echo 100 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness

Suddenly, a ton of unused memory that my apps had been eating up was forced
into swap and my apps have been way faster since then. Anyone had similar
results? Would this be something that shared hosting providers with severe
memory limitations should consider doing?

~~~
ralph
You can do &gt; to get a greater-than sign. But be careful if you edit the
post later, it reverts back; a known bug on the Feature Requests thread.

